# Aurora's Blue Knight of Milan



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I finished the Blue Knight this past weekend. Comments or questions are always welcome. 










RK


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's another view:










RK


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice job = gold trim really pops at you. I like the work on the base too, never thoiught to paint it that way.
Steve


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow.. Great work on this.

I too like the marble floor... works well and I unique.

Pit Mike


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

that should read "is unique" ... though "I unique" IS true. :>)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work on the marble floor!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with CMM. The base is beautifully done! Very nice neat job on an Aurora classic!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey thats cool. I should take some photos of the Blue Knight sitting about 5 feet from my in my shop! Good job!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

You did your homework,it looks like a museum piece...........


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That makes me smile...

That style of armor is a tough call to paint, you nailed it!

Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice work - The gold trim on the armor really goes well with the blue, and the marbling on the base adds another nice detail to the kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

It looks beautiful Roy. Believe me folks it looks just as good in person. I heard you telling Mark about the paint on the base but didn't catch it all, care to elucidate?

Al


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just Plain Al's a nice guy, but he's got it all wrong - although you can't blame him because these are really good photos. Nevertheless, Roy's knight looks _much better _in person! His second photo shows it to some extent, but he got a subtle paint-over-metal look to that blue (several shades, in fact) armor that you have to see to believe.

Mark McG.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^What he said


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks everyone for the positive comments. I’m very happy with the way he turned out.



Just Plain Al said:


> It looks beautiful Roy. Believe me folks it looks just as good in person. I heard you telling Mark about the paint on the base but didn't catch it all, care to elucidate?
> 
> Al


My pleasure Al! :thumbsup:

I read about the technique awhile back but didn’t know how to incorporate it into a kit. When I got this Blue Knight kit I thought the marbling would look good on the base.
First I painted the base the base color, in this case black.
Next I filled up a five gallon bucket with water and took a spray can of the color of the marbling, gold, and sprayed a layer on the water’s surface.
I gave it a swirl with my finger and dunked the base onto the twirling gold surface.
It took several tries and multiple layers before I came up with a look that I was pleased with.

There you have it.

RK


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's a few more photo's taken with a little different lighting. :dude:

RK


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the marbling technique!

That's a terrific built-up. The detail work must have taken forever! I keep seeing myself squinting, trying to keep my hands from shaking, careful.... careful...ah-CHOOOO! Now how much paint would it take to transform him into a gold knight?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, that looks GREAT!! I like the Hush Puppies!!

Seriously, beautiful job! And thanks for the base technique info!!

Wayne


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm glad I can share what little I know with all of you.



mrmurph said:


> Thanks for sharing the marbling technique!
> 
> That's a terrific built-up. The detail work must have taken forever! I keep seeing myself squinting, trying to keep my hands from shaking, careful.... careful...ah-CHOOOO! Now how much paint would it take to transform him into a gold knight?


In order not to spend major amounts of time down in the dungeon I used an egg timer and worked in 1 half to 1 hour increments a day. 
I'm guessing I have about ten hours that I put into painting the gold accents.

No squinting for me, I have a 10x Opti-visor. And yes, I made a few mistakes when I went outside the lines. :freak:

RK


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Wow! I thought that was real marble!  That is a good clean paint job on the Knight. It makes me want to build mine.

I have never built the Aurora Knights, although I have them all in my kit stash. I did build the smaller scale IMEX Knights. I have a few of the Verlinden Knights as well.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

very nice! Excellent paint job!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy, I know I'm just parroting what others have said.. but just an outstanding job. Best knight I've seen, the paint job, and marble base work, just amazing.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Again, to everyone who's posted, Thank-you all. 
Your wonderful comments really make my day. If I couldn't show my kits off to my friends here on HobbyTalk they would just be chunks of plastic scattered around the house collecting dust. 

RK


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow! Sorry I missed this post! He is just beautiful! Nice work! I have several of these kits. I find them fascinating, although I don't know why! LOL! Here's one I turned into an Ed Roth t-shirt design I loved from the 60's. (Don't yell at me, he wasn't a perfect kit and I picked him up cheap!) 
























SIR SHIFTS-A-LOT!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW!  That's really neat looking Tim, great idea!

RK


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Roy - all I can do is echo what everyone else has said - outstanding!!! ditto, I thought the base was actual marble - totally appropriate, totally believable.
Very nice, very clean. Good job, man.

Tim - wotta hoot! I bet that lime green metalflake rocks in person.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Roy, Awesome work, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I believe you said you painted the gold would rub n buff work as well ? I've these knights and was wondering about this all but important detail, I have the Opti-Visor as well with the 6 LED lights and this is a big help, thank you for posting these incredible photos. Karl


----------

